# Wattwürmer salzen?



## Matze2403 (9. Juni 2004)

Hi,

bei mir bleiben nach dem Angeln regelmäßig Wattis über. Nun hat ein Bekannter mir geraten sie einzusalzen um sie haltbar zu machen. Habe also in das Wattwurmpaket ne ordentliche Furre Salz reingeschüttet. Es kam ordentlich Flüssigkeit raus und nun habe ich einen Haufen.........nicht zu definierenden Matsch. Also habe ich wohl irgendwas falsch gemacht, denke ich  #q . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Technik und kann vielleicht auch darüber berichten, wie fängig diese konservierten Wattis sind? Bei den Preisen, die die mittlerweile kosten (bei uns inzw. 20 Cent  :e ), weint man ja über jeden nicht genutzten Wurm. Gesalzen könnte ich sie auch in den Tresor legen, der Preis von Gold dürfte wohl inzwischen fast erreicht sein.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Moin Matze!
Ich habe vor vielen Jahren auch mal versucht solche Knabberteile  herzustellen. Allerdings habe ich jeden wurm einzeln in die Rillen von Wellpappe gelegt, dann reichlich Salz drüber gestreut und mit einer Zeitung abgedeckt. Nach Tagen war der Wurm hart und trocken. Lange halten konnte man ihn aber auch dann nicht denn irgend wann fängt er an zu stinken. In einer Dose werden sie wieder feucht und schimmelig.
Gefangen habe ich mit den trockenen Teilen schon was aber lange nicht so gut wie mit frischen, ja nicht mal ansatzweise so gut. Das ist wirklich nur eine ergänzung oder Notlösung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

moin,
ich würde mir auch lieber frische holen, auch wenn sie teuer sind, aber das mit dem salz ist nicht so klasse. wie meeresangler schwerin schon sagt ne absolute notlösung.
es gibt zwar sogenannte stinkies mit denen man super platten fangen kann, aber das ist ne andere sache. da packst du sie einzeln in papier in kühlschrank und wartest ein paar tage ab bis sie stinken und dann zum anglen. habe das selber mal probiert, aber der gestank war das einzige was gewirkt hat.
gruß agalatze


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Moin, ne Mädels. Du legst die Wattis in einen Gefrierbeutel, bedeckst dieses ausreichend mit Salz und ab in den GEFRIERSCHRANK. Das Salz zieht nicht soviel Wasser, da die Kraft des Salzes durch den Gefriervorgang  unterbrochen wird. Wenn es losgeht an den Strand, nimmst du deine gefrosteten Wattis (im Klumpen) und legst sie in einen Eimer mit frischem Seewasser und fängst dann an dein Gerödel aufzubauen. Wenn alles fertig ist, sind auch die Wattis soweit, jetzt solltet ihr die Wattis alle aus dem Eimer nehmen, diesen auspülen (w/ dem Salz) und frisches Wasser einfüllen, incl. Wattis.

Ich habe schon mehrfach damit geangelt und nicht wirklich weniger damit gefangen, als die Kollegen links und rechts neben mir. Man benötigt auch keine Nadel mehr (habe ich auch bei frischen nicht im Gebrauch), da dies recht zeh sind und deutlich verkleinert.

In Schwerin kann man diese bei AngelSpezie sogar gezalzen und gefrostet kaufen, wenn man vergessen hat zu bestellen z.Bsp.

In diesem Sinne, auf einen Versuch kommt es drauf an.

Akor


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

mische die alten wattis am besten mit kartoffelmehl und evtl. paniermehl, dann kannst du sie einfrieren und beim nächstem angeln evtl. am futterkorb mit anbieten.


----------



## Matze2403 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

also Agalatze bei Dir gibt es angeltechnisch glaube ich keine Schmerzgrenze, oder? *lach*. Wenn ich das mit den Wattis im Kühlschrank mache, zahlst Du dann wegen meiner Scheidung den Unterhalt für Frau, Kind und Hund? Aber die Idee mit den gefrostet gesalzenen, die werde ich mal ausprobieren, klingt ziemlich logisch das Ganze. Und meiner Frau erzähle ich es ist Fischfilet.

Gruß Matze


----------



## petipet (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Hallo AKor74,

hhmm, hhhm, echt - ich würd dir nicht glauben. Aber weil diese Salz-ein-frier-geschichte so abenteurlich ist - muss man es ausprobieren.

Gruß...peter


----------



## AKor74 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Kannste ruhig glauben, 50 Stück kosten bei AngelSpezie 12,50€ in de Variante gesalzen und gefrostet.

Ich schätze mal, dass die auf die Idee kamen, als immer wieder mal Übrigbleiberwattis oder diesehenirgendwietotauswürmer weggeworfen werden sollten, gesalzen (altbekannte Möglichkeit verderbendes haltbar zu machen -> Pökeln) und einfrieren, dann kommt es nicht darauf an, wann man sie verwenden will.

Du kannst deiner Frau alles erzählen, es riecht überhaut nicht, zum Glück.

Wichtig ist der Spülvorgang nach dem auftauen, weil sonst am nächsten Tag deine Finger extrem witzig aussehen.

Fettes Petri, Akor


----------



## MichaelB (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Moin,

ich persönlich halte auch nix von den salzigen Wattis, ist mir zu viel Gematsche und Gestank - allerdings hatte mein Bruder mir mit genau diesen Teilchen letzten Herbst mal lustig die Aale im Hamburger Hafen weg gefangen #c  eigentlich waren wir auf Platten aus, die interessierten sich aber nicht dafür.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hoad (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*



			
				Matze2403 schrieb:
			
		

> Und meiner Frau erzähle ich es ist Fischfilet.
> 
> Gruß Matze


na hoffentlich macht sie dir die dann nicht zum mittag #6


----------



## IjmTex (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Ich kenne das eigentlich aus Holland nur so, daß die übriggebliebenen Wattwürmer an die neben einem stehenden und längerbleibenden Angelkollegen verschenkt werden. Ist keiner anderer Petri-Jünger vor Ort, gehen die nicht verbrauchten Wattwürmer wieder zurück in ihr nasses Element. Nur Seeringler nehme ich wieder mit nach Hause, da man sie in Meerestorf tagelang im Kühlschrank hältern kann.

In der Normandie gibt es auch so "komische eingepökelte Wattwürmer" und auch Seeringler sowie Franzosenwürmer, die in einer speziellen Flüssigkeit eingelegt sind. Alle drei Sorten sind völlig für den Ar...!!! Vor Ort sind aber keine anderen Würmer zu bekommen und somit fahren wir lieber vorher nach Süd-Holland und decken uns dort ausreichend mit Würmern ein.

Käme wirklich nie auf die Idee Wattwürmer einzusalzen und anschließend so aufzubewahren. Finde immer noch das frische Köder das Non-Plus-Ultra sind.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

@ matze

nö irgendwie gibts bei mir keine schmerzgrenze. vielleicht bin ich auch schon so irre vom angeln dass ich die einschläge nicht mehr merke   :k 

aber halte dich lieber zurück ! ich will nicht verantwortlich für eine scheidung sein. dann laß mich lieber den mist ausprobieren um dann zu erzählen obs gut oder schlecht ist. ok ?

ich glaube ich habe schon soviel sch... ausprobiert aus reiner verzweiflung #q 

gruß agalatze  #6 :z


----------



## CyTrobIc (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

@aalglatze geiler kommentar


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Moin,
habe gehört, das die gesalzenen Wattis gut auf Aal im Süßwasser funktionieren sollen? Auf Angelerlaubniskarten für bestimmte Seen bei uns in Plön ist der Wattwurm als Köder sogar ausdrücklich verboten #4 , könnte also was dran sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Hi Andreas. Für die Seen brauchst Du die nicht einsalzen oder einfrieren. Ich habe es immer so gemacht, wenn ich noch welche über hatte vom Brandungsangeln, dann bin ich am nächsten Tag noch mal schnell auf Aal. Manchmal ist das ein Wunderköder, wenn auch Köfi oder Wurm nichts läuft *g*

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich habe es auch versucht. Einzeln eingrollt und mit Salz eingefroren. War bei mir auch ein gematsche und gestinke. Ich werd es nicht mehr machen. Lohnt sich nicht so richtig. 

Gruss Dennis


----------



## Matze2403 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

ja es ist schon ein Kreuz mit den Ködern zum Brandungsangeln. Wann wird endlich der haltbare und jederzeit verfügbare Köder gefunden. Mal abgesehen vom Preis ist es manchmal (z.B. Sonntags, Feiertags) schwierig Wattis zu bekommen. Und für Leute wie mich, die sich jetzt überlegen, daß sie fünf Minuten später los zum Angeln wollen, stellt das eine wirkliche harte Hürde dar. Glücklicherweise gibt es Agalatze und ich bin sicher eines Tages in einer fernen Zukunft wird er etwas finden, daß nicht so kompliziert ist wie die jetzigen Köder.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*



			
				Matze2403 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen vom Preis ist es manchmal (z.B. Sonntags, Feiertags) schwierig Wattis zu bekommen,Matze



Kann ich nicht sagen, in Rerik und Kühlungsborn bekomme ich an jedem Tag im Jahr meine Wattwürmer.  :z


----------



## Matze2403 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

leider ist das Leben eben nicht überall so schön wie in Kühlungsborn   . Wo liegen die preislich bei Euch denn inzwischen? Hier kosten sie pro Stück mittlerweile 20 Cent und irgendwann ist dann langsam wirklich die Schmerzgrenze erreicht (ist sie damit eigentlich schon, denke ich). Deswegen habe ich jetzt angefangen selber zu plümpern, ist aber ein mühseliges Geschäft (so 50 bis 70 Stück in 2,5 Stunden).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Jo, 20 Cent kosten die hier in Rerik auch. Aber in Kühlungsborn nur 18 Cent. Liegt wohl daran das beide verschiedene Lieferanten haben.
Plümpern geht eigentlich, wenn ich mal dabei bin in der Wohlenberger Wiek dann habe ich in ca 1,5 Stunden 100 Stk zusammen. Nur die Größen sind manchmal nicht so toll.


----------



## Matze2403 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

na das läßt mich ja hoffen 100 Stück in 1,5 Stunden ist ein Ergebnis, daß schon okay ist. Habe es bisher aber auch erst 2 mal gemacht und hoffe ich verbessere mich noch. Die Größenunterschiede hatte ich aber auch.......an einer Stelle, an der anderen waren es dann richtig pralle dicke Dinger, dafür aber wesentlich weniger. Aber bevor ich jedesmal 20 Euro dafür hinlege ist ein bißchen kleiner auch okay. Kann ja auf Dauer keiner bezahlen, zumindest nicht, wenn man häufiger zum angeln geht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer salzen?*

Moin. Bei uns in Malente kosten der Watti auch 18 Cent, also 50stck./9€. Habe jetzt auch ein paar Mal selber geplümpert. Ist wirklich nicht einfach auf Dauer. Gruss Dennis


----------

